# Blisters on bottoms?



## MBKTown (Oct 29, 2007)

Actually I don't know if I would call them blisters necessarily. I was petting my doe and noticed that her tail was crusty - took a peek and noted some discharge (assumrf she was in heat for the first time) and also a scabby looking place somewhat blister-esque. Decided to check all other bottoms out and found a similar place on one of the wethers. Both spots are just above the anus at the base of the tail. Everyone is acting normal. I've considered sore mouth but these are the only places I can find on either animal.
Any ideas?
MB


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

I had twin kids that got blisters/sores on their bottoms. The doeling got it REALLY bad when she was about 3 days old - all swollen, red, and kind of pussy. Then a few days later the buckling got a few little sores. We just put diaper rash cream on their bottoms every day, most the time two or three times a day. And it took care of it. I don't know what it was being caused from. . . the only guess I have is that they nibbled on a little bit of quick oats (other than their milk bottle), but I don't think that would be enough for them to get rashes. The doeling took several weeks to recover all the way.

Suriyah


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's likely one of the forms of soremouth, orf, contagious icthma, all just on differing places. Usually seen on new goats you just bring in, or new goats can give it to goats who have never had it before. A really good time to get it with nobody nursing kids or milking, or show season  If you have some chlorhexideen just spary it on the area and leave it alone. They will scab up, the scabs will fall into the soil and infect all new goats....colostrum form these does with this will vaccinated your whole kid crop if you let them have some of their colostrum. It's a nusiance like pink eye and lice. You don't want to catch this....a really good photo of this on her finger is on Joyce's saanendoah.com site, least it used to be. OUCH!!! So spray and leave it alone. Vicki


----------



## MBKTown (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks! Stopping at Walgreens on the way home anyway and i'll pick some up.


----------

